# What is the worst CD you ever bought?



## Floppystrings (Jun 16, 2012)

Here are some of my worst.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 17, 2012)

fuel's angles & devils. that cd blows so hard.


----------



## asher (Jun 17, 2012)

The Fray - How to Save a Life, Coldplay's X & Y, maybe the newest R.E.M. CD (old stuff is still awesome), U2's Achtung Baby & How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb.

I don't buy that many CDs, and most of what I buy now is artists I directly want to support, so quality ratio is still damn good


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 17, 2012)

I am not going to say these were horrible albums, just a really big disappointments to me.

Third eye blind- blue (I loved their previous work, and was waiting on that one for a long time, and I just really didnt like it)

Bad Religion- Everything after process of belief (they used to be one of my favorite bands, and their music is just crappy to me now)

Pennywise- everything after straight ahead ( not digging any of the newer stuff)

Kamelot- poetry for the poisoned (loved all of their other work, I think it was apparent in the sound that nobody was digging it anymore, and they just finished that album to be done) 

Metallica- st anger (Do I really need to explain this one?)

Alexisonfire- old crows, young cardinals (loved all of their past work. That cd just didnt do it for me)

I am sure there are more, but those are the ones that are the most prevelant in my mind at the moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2012)

As someone who was raised on Meteora and Hybrid Theory, yeah... 

And people might disagree with this:






Besides That Was Just Your Life and All Nightmare Long, the album just didn't do anything for me. I found it kinda boring. I'd hate to say it, but I prefer Load over DM. I also really hated the guitar tones. Not sure if it was because of the production, but they sounded very thin and muddy.


----------



## charlieshreds (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm going to have to say Cannibal Corpse first cd.Except its kinda like a really bad 80's horror movie.It's soooooooo bad that it's good.Two for one kinda thing I love and hate it.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 17, 2012)

Minutes to Midnight has to be the album that made me stop liking Linkin Park when I was like 11. First time I ever experienced selling out.


The first chickenfoot cd was extremely boring imo and I reallly don't like Sammy Hagar(only in for Satch)


----------



## DLG (Jun 17, 2012)

this was probably the last blind purchase I ever made


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 17, 2012)

The worst CD I've ever bought was some random local rap CD from some dude in Venice Beach, California. Worst rapping ever.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 17, 2012)

Black Sabbath - Technical Ecstasy
STP - Tiny Music...
Meshuggah - Obzen
Buckethead - Electric Tears


----------



## 77smk77 (Jun 17, 2012)

The latest efforts by Avenged Sevenfold and Escape The Fate are a bit of a let down.

I know a few people will be thinking "Were any of their albums good?"


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 17, 2012)

I usually try to listen to things before and I only buy if I am super pumped about it. 

Trying to think....

One i bought that was absolutely awful was The Used - Artwork.
God in heaven....so bad...


----------



## HK_Derek (Jun 17, 2012)

If there's one good thing about the availability of music on the 'net, it's that it protects you from getting bitten by sucky blind buys.

Last one I can remember where I bought and thought "Wow... that was a waste of money" was Rush's Vapor Trails. More because of the crappy mix & master than the songs.


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks for this thread! Made me go look at my cds and find many lost classics to go listen to!!

Re-discovered Martin Taylor - Solo

Rabih abou Khalil, 

Herbie Hancock,

Joe Henderson

loads more!!


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 17, 2012)

Sworn Enemys first cd. I had heard Arch Enemy from a friend, and thought to myself "im gonna go buy me some fuckin Arch Enemy n rock out". Well by the time I made it to the cd store, I couldnt quite remember the band name and asked the guy at Quonset Hut what it could be. I could only remember the 'enemy' part and he said something like "oh yeah bro, thats Sworn Enemy you want bro, this shit goes hard, bro, bro". So i went out to the car, popped that fucker in, and drove away. It was so generic and boring I turned around, and tried to return it. I explained the mistake, and figured since the guy in there knows me since I buy metal cds on a weekly basis, he'd understand that I didn't want generic hardcore, but some ass kicking metal. He didn't see it that way. I was so pissed I threw the disc on the floor n smashed it right there.


----------



## tm20 (Jun 17, 2012)

a few i regret buying but i wouldn't say they were horrible

Amon Amarth -Surtur Rising
Immolation -Majesty & Decay
KoRn -KoRn III: Remember Who You Are
Slayer -World Painted Blood
Snoop Dogg -Paid Da Cost To Be The Boss
Soulfy -Enslaved
The Faceless -Planetary Duality
Get Rich Or Die Trying soundtrack (this one is pretty shit )


----------



## technomancer (Jun 17, 2012)

Not sure about worst but most disappointing was definitely Spys4Darwin


----------



## skeels (Jun 17, 2012)

The worst cd I ever purchased was a tape cassette.
It was metallica's album with the black cover and the snake on it.
it had just come out.

I took it to my friend's house and we listened to it.
I was so depressed.
We played guitar together for a little while.
We listened to a song he had written called "I hate the weather"

As I was leaving his house he said "hey man don't want your new tape?"

And in his doorway I stopped for a moment and said "naw man.. that's alright"


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 17, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Minutes to Midnight has to be the album that made me stop liking Linkin Park when I was like 11. First time I ever experienced selling out.



Selling out? Linkin Park was never really close to being an underground act, they gained popularity pretty much as soon as "Hybrid Theory" came out.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 17, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


This. 

The only song I liked from it was All Nightmare Long.


----------



## myampslouder (Jun 17, 2012)

St. Anger. I was so excited when it came out. I bought it the day it hit stores. Ran out to the car, put it in my cd player, cranked it up, then I just sat there trying my best to like as it bombarded my ears with wave after wave of sonic dog shit


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 17, 2012)

suicide silences second album I'm not saying the album sucks it is just not my favorite out of my CD's cause I only buy a CD if I really like most the songs.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 17, 2012)

Some other bad decisions from me

Children of Bodom's Relentless Reckless Forever
Winds of Plague's Decimate the Weak
Atheist's Jupiter(sorry, I thought this album was really bad compared to their old stuff)


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dragonforce - Inhuman Rampage


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 17, 2012)

Bought this back when I was fifteen, blindly, after reading a rave review claiming it was extremely heavy. It was 90% trumpets and sounded like a shitty Oasis B-Side mix-tape. Only CD I have ever thrown in the trash.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 17, 2012)

^What is that? I can't make out hardly anything.


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 17, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> I'm going to have to say Cannibal Corpse first cd.Except its kinda like a really bad 80's horror movie.It's soooooooo bad that it's good.Two for one kinda thing I love and hate it.



Whaaaaa. Eaten Back To Life is one of their best albums.




kennedyblake said:


> ^What is that? I can't make out hardly anything.


And You Will Know Us By the Trail of Dead. A pretty shit band, if I remember correctly.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 17, 2012)

Megadeth: Risk


----------



## lurgar (Jun 17, 2012)

Bought David Bowie's "Hours..." based on my liking the song "The Pretty Things Are Going To Hell" at the time. Oh man his voice came on during the first song seriously out of key and it was so grating and oh my goodness it was so horrible it just soured me on any of his work.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know what I was thinking... it was bought spontaneously while i was just browsing... the worse £3 I think I've ever spent... and now it's stuck with me like an unwanted down's syndrome baby.


----------



## simulclass83 (Jun 17, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> Black Sabbath - Technical Ecstasy
> STP - Tiny Music...
> Meshuggah - Obzen
> Buckethead - Electric Tears


I love those last two! obZen is my favorite Meshuggah album and Electric Tears is possibly the most relaxing CD ever. 
Pleas explain?


----------



## brutus627 (Jun 17, 2012)

Today is the day...not sure of the album but I can't remember any band that IMO was so bad that I could not find a redeeming quality in it...just aweful!


----------



## -42- (Jun 17, 2012)

No bullshit.


----------



## Handbanana (Jun 17, 2012)

In Flames Reroute to Remain


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 17, 2012)

Tie between:
Dragonforce - Inhuman Rampage
Metallica - St. Anger, Load, Reload, Death Magnetic (They were my favorite band when 
I was young, so I was clinging onto the hope that they would make a comeback. I will remain forever disappointed it seems.  )

Some other really disappointing albums I've heard...
Slayer - Christ Illusion, World Painted Blood
The Black Dahlia Murder - Miasma (terrible metalcore riffage)
Job For a Cowboy - Doom


----------



## TankJon666 (Jun 17, 2012)

Meshuggah - Anything after Catch 33 ...Obzen is dull as dish water and I didn't bother buying Koloss after hearing a couple of tracks on youtube.


----------



## guitareben (Jun 17, 2012)

MetalGravy said:


> Black Sabbath - Technical Ecstasy
> STP - Tiny Music...
> *Meshuggah - Obzen
> Buckethead - Electric Tears*



*splutters*Wha...but..h..how?!?!?! The last two are amazing :O


----------



## Edika (Jun 17, 2012)

The worst albums (for me) that I have bought were:

Possessed - 7 Churches
Dark Angel - We have arrived and Darkness Descends
Exciter - The Dark Command
Iron Maiden - The X-Factor
Megadeth - Risk
Metallica - Load

There are of course others but I can't remember them. These are albums that I disliked from the first hearing and no matter how much I tried to listen to them I didn't warm up to them. There are some very classic albums that some of you might disagree but there is the timing effect. For example the Possessed and Dark Angel albums were very original and influential for their period of time, but I heard them after all the Thrash and Death bands that had better compositions and productions. It is the same reason I can't listen to Black Sabbath and Venom or most of the very influential stuff. It sounds cheesy but it's actually not. Of course I hate Venom with passion but that's another story.


----------



## DLG (Jun 17, 2012)

tm20 said:


> Immolation -Majesty & Decay



bro...


----------



## Asrial (Jun 17, 2012)

Dang jesus I do not understand the hate for Slayers WPB, I really like that album. 

Okay, top 3:

*Rammstein - Rosenrot*
Despite being a major Rammstein fan and loving the title track plus a select few, I find the rest of the album to be really really off.

*Type O negative - Bloody kisses*
Blind purchase, having heard that they should be amazing, hearing it was a great album, and finding it for a couple of bucks in the nearby music store convinced me. 3 spins later ensured me it was a total disaster.

*AC/DC - Black ice*
[DATA EXPUNGED]


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2012)

Asrial said:


> Dang jesus I do not understand the hate for Slayers WPB, I really like that album.
> 
> *Type O negative - Bloody kisses*



And I don't understand the hate for Bloody Kisses. I really liked that album. 

But I understand the hate for Rosenrot. There's probably a reason why all those tracks were left off Reise, Reise. But I also liked that album.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jun 17, 2012)

Apparently I was drunk out of my mind, and ran around with the booklet fundraising so the seagull could get a better home.
That being said, I never listened to the cd nor got no idea where it's gone


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 17, 2012)

Ra: From One - utter garbage picked up during a period where I would grab random low-priced CDs from new bands. Listened once and have never tried it since


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 17, 2012)

simulclass83 said:


> I love those last two! obZen is my favorite Meshuggah album and Electric Tears is possibly the most relaxing CD ever.
> Pleas explain?




Read that Obzen was supposed to be the band's "most accessible" album. Listened to and found that 1. Could barely hear the damn vocals, and 2. Damn near every song sounded the same.

Blind buy at a concert--found it (as well as Bucket's other softer albums that I've listened) to be really, really fucking boring. His softer albums are as boring as his heavier albums are crazy-out-there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm gonna throw in a few others I didn't buy, but were given as gifts or I've heard on Youtube:

*Queensryche - American Soldier*. Besides Unafraid, which sounds nothing like a Queensryche sond, IMO, it wasn't very good at all.
*Def Leppard - Hysteria*. This album gets a lot of praise nowadays, but it was absolutely hated when it was released. I can see why. 
*Judas Priest - Demolition*. LOVED Jugulator. And except for the track Machine Man, this wasn't really good, IMO.
*Fear Factory - Transgression*. 
_*Killswitch Engage - 2009 Self-Titled*_. Yeah... People call Metallica's Black Album pop metal. Listen to this album.
*Dream Theater - Octavarium*. Dream Theater still in the alt/nu metal trip, just with less of an "edge" then Train of Thought. Pretty bland sounding album, IMO. Some people might disagree, though.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mushroomhead - savior soul





Nuff said


----------



## skeels (Jun 17, 2012)

Asrial said:


> [DATA EXPUNGED]



Awesome band/song/album name right there.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 17, 2012)

Wheatus' self-titled album. Yeah. Anyone remember Wheatus? No? Good.

I own St. Anger and it is not even close to some of the junk I've wasted money on.


----------



## lurgar (Jun 17, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Wheatus' self-titled album. Yeah. Anyone remember Wheatus? No? Good.



I remember.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 17, 2012)

Worst: Megadeth's Risk

Biggest disappointment: Brendon Small's Galaktikon


----------



## LetsMosey (Jun 17, 2012)

asher said:


> ...Coldplay's X & Y...



This album has great production! Sonically it sounds fantastic.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 17, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> This album has great production! Sonically it sounds fantastic.


Yea but musically it sounds like Coldplay.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Yea but musically it sounds like Coldplay.



I couldn't help but giggle at this.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 17, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder - Miasma (terrible metalcore riffage)



You will be destroyed.......


----------



## brutus627 (Jun 17, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Yea but musically it sounds like Coldplay.



Hahahahahahaha "you know how I know your gay, because you listen to Coldplay" is all I could think of from 40 year old virgin. Havent heard a lot of their music your comment just came off really funny!


----------



## ilyti (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll be here all week.


----------



## kamello (Jun 18, 2012)

srlsy, no one is going to beat me  



























































my excuse?.....I was 5 years old, my cousin thought I was the most girly and stupid Kid ever, so he made me listen to shitloads of pop-punk (Macho Music....yeah, sure), now, thanks to that, I discovered metal


----------



## theleem (Jun 18, 2012)

Edika said:


> Possessed - 7 Churches



Damn, I loved that album. Not well produced, but I guess I'm just a huge fan of early death metal records.

I guess the worst CD I ever bought was Death Magnetic. After being let down by every Metallica CD since the black album(yes, I still like that one!) I still got my hopes up that this would be their return to form... what a brutal disappointment...


----------



## asher (Jun 18, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> This album has great production! Sonically it sounds fantastic.


 
I wouldn't argue that at all (though it's been forever) but it's the album that made me realize most of their music sucks 

(still like some of Parachutes and the odd song from Rush of Blood though)


----------



## Black43 (Jun 18, 2012)

77smk77 said:


> The latest efforts by Avenged Sevenfold and Escape The Fate are a bit of a let down.
> 
> I know a few people will be thinking "Were any of their albums good?"


 What do you mean by "Avenged Sevenfold is a let down"?
Personally I love the band

The worst I've ever heard is Follow The Leader by Korn.
psuedo-nu metal gay shit. No song on that album is good.


----------



## -42- (Jun 18, 2012)

^I really don't like Korn, but you must be _begging_ for a ban.

Back on topic...

Rage Against the Machine - Evil Empire

It actually won a Grammy, I should have known.


----------



## Harry (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't say I've bought a CD where I didn't enjoy at least a few tracks of.
Although I've bought a few weak albums.
I might get killed for this, but : 







Yeah, yeah, I know this is considered among die hard Anthrax fans to be the best/among the best they've released, but other than 2 songs, I just can't get into it.
It's not that it's particularly terrible, it's not at all, it's just that many other thrash metal bands IMHO released far more interesting and exciting albums in the same/similar time period which just make Among the Living seem really boring and consequently, I find it hard to want to make time for an album I like 2 tracks from when I can cut out the middle thing and just put on a thrash album I enjoy all the way through/almost all the way through.

Another very weak album I bought many years ago :






Again, it's not terrible, but not terribly interesting either.
The first Pantera album I bought was GTSTK, and the opening track just floored me. Second album I bought from them was Cowboys which is of course just a killer album from start to finish..
Reinventing just didn't really grab me, so I just ended up really disappointed.
Aside from Hellbound and Revolution Is My Name are the only tracks I listen to now really, the rest of the tracks just really sound like the band was kinda losing their spark a bit and consequently the songs just seem to drag on too much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2012)

Black43 said:


> What do you mean by "Avenged Sevenfold is a let down"?
> Personally I love the band
> 
> The worst I've ever heard is Follow The Leader by Korn.
> psuedo-nu metal gay shit. No song on that album is good.



I'd love to say something right now, but like 42 said, I don't wanna get banned. 

I'll just say that Anything by Korn > Anything by A7X. Hell, even the Korn material Head wasn't on is better then them, IMO.


----------



## JouniK86 (Jun 18, 2012)

Seriously guys, I've bought heaps of albums back in the day ranging from totally un-fucking-listenable (Captain Jack, E-Rotic) to brilliant masterpieces (Prodigy, Skunk Anansie, Kingston Wall, Don Huonot) that are frequent visitors in my CD-player. Few dreadful purchases come to mind when I reviewed the candidates:

*Lehavoth - Hatred-Shaped Man*
I bought this "brutal death metal" album for 3&#8364; just to achieve another one of those price-related discount stamps. That being said, suffice to say I didn't exactly have any expectations. Somehow that album still managed to give me so many bad vibes about everything that even to this date I remain unable to consciously comprehend. After six songs of something like that, I took that unforgivable excuse for a recording away from contaminating my stereo system, put the disc back into the sleeve and slid it into my record shelf. After washing my hands immediately with a very strong disinfectant, I have never touched that atrocity again.

*Rich Shapero - Wild Animus Part 1: The Ram*
This ambient-esque disc probably does not constitute a purchase since I was handed this in the queue line of Tuska Open Air back in 2007 and therefore didn't pay any money of it. After coming back home from the festival, me and my friends listened to the album in the car. It felt like my ear canals were undergoing a lengthy double-insertion rape by penises of Guinness Book of Records -caliber. I haven't been a christian since I was force-fed religion as a child, but listening to that album made me desperately pray to god. This album is literally hell on earth. Watching Hellraiser sequels while being circumcised with a paper edge is probably a more enjoyable choice for pastime than having to put up with a single second of this aural retardation. 

*Bewitched - Hibernum in Perpetuum*
Back when I was a true kvlt black metal soul in my early teens, I bought a bunch of really obscure material from wherever I could lay my hands on. After being sold this pile of putrid diarrhea in aural form, I was forced to revise the criteria for buying metal albums. Sub-par unimaginative compositions, outright embarrassing musicianship on all instruments topped by production done by a person who has been deaf since birth. If you still choose to hear some of this sonic bowel movement, even just out of curiosity, be forewarned: This album is the epitome of everything that is wrong in the universe, it is so face-meltingly horrible that I had to seek medical attendance for the onset of psychosis.


----------



## Riffer (Jun 18, 2012)

Moby - Play


----------



## synrgy (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Riffer (Jun 18, 2012)

synrgy said:


>


 Haha, I love that album!


----------



## celticelk (Jun 18, 2012)

-42- said:


> Rage Against the Machine - Evil Empire
> 
> It actually won a Grammy, I should have known.



Definitely the weakest of their three original records, but I wouldn't say it sucked. Some of the songs are among my favorite RATM tracks: "Vietnow," "People of the Sun," "Down Rodeo."


----------



## Nile (Jun 18, 2012)

I must have been buying some seriously good shit if my 2 cds that i have a distaste for out of the 40 or so that I own are:

Cannibal Corpse-Eaten Back To Life
-Aside from Skull Full of Maggots, this album really doesn't do it for me.

White Chapel-A New Era of Corruption
-Aside from the select songs of Devolver and The Darkest Day of Man and some parts, this album doesn't really excite me.


----------



## Edika (Jun 18, 2012)

theleem said:


> Damn, I loved that album. Not well produced, but I guess I'm just a huge fan of early death metal records.
> 
> I guess the worst CD I ever bought was Death Magnetic. After being let down by every Metallica CD since the black album(yes, I still like that one!) I still got my hopes up that this would be their return to form... what a brutal disappointment...



The problem was that I read and heard from everyone what an awesome album it was. Since there was no youtube back when the reissue came out I just went in and bought it. I guess I was expecting too much and maybe with a better production it would kick ass (maybe not hahahaha). I guess I'll have to give it another spin to see if my opinion has changed over the years now that I know what to expect .


----------



## ShiftKey (Jun 18, 2012)

Menza - Life After Deth

So bad im actually chuffed that i have a copy of it.
cant seem to embed a vid, but here is a link to the first track
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ewyt4Ci78


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 18, 2012)

Brought a couple of LIVE CD's off Jake E Lee's web site one of Badlands live in Montreal in liek 1991 or 92 and the other of his band with Mandy Lion of WWIII Wicked Alliance in 1994. Both the site said we excellent audio so fcuk it I ordered them.... CD was just in a paper sleeve with the PC CDR with hand written title on the disc and the excellent audio turned out to sound like someone recorded both shows using a single mic dicataphone that they had wrapped in a blanket and then put in their pocket.... shocking.... Jake E Lee & Mandy Lion doing Winters Call & Love you to Death....and you can't hear a thing, I was so disappointed


----------



## slumber_party (Jun 18, 2012)

Veil of Maya - id. 

I knew it was bad too after listening to the leak. Not sure why I bought it.


----------



## piggins411 (Jun 18, 2012)

JouniK86 said:


> Seriously guys, I've bought heaps of albums back in the day ranging from totally un-fucking-listenable (Captain Jack, E-Rotic) to brilliant masterpieces (Prodigy, Skunk Anansie, Kingston Wall, Don Huonot) that are frequent visitors in my CD-player. Few dreadful purchases come to mind when I reviewed the candidates:
> 
> *Lehavoth - Hatred-Shaped Man*
> I bought this "brutal death metal" album for 3 just to achieve another one of those price-related discount stamps. That being said, suffice to say I didn't exactly have any expectations. Somehow that album still managed to give me so many bad vibes about everything that even to this date I remain unable to consciously comprehend. After six songs of something like that, I took that unforgivable excuse for a recording away from contaminating my stereo system, put the disc back into the sleeve and slid it into my record shelf. After washing my hands immediately with a very strong disinfectant, I have never touched that atrocity again.
> ...



I really loved all of the vivid imagery contained in this post


----------



## jon66 (Jun 18, 2012)

I special ordered in a Dimmu Borgir album from my local cd shop many years ago. I got the call when my cd came in, and took the city bus across town, transfered busses, etc blah blah.

After a couple hours of bus-bus-mall-bus-bus I get home and tear into the cd, excited for that first virgin playthru, when you have no idea whats about to transpire!!

I open the jewelcase, and THIS is what's inside...























So I put the cd in the cd-player, thinking "why the hell would Dimmu put this graphic on their cd"... 

Obviously, it wasnt Dimmu Borgir... After a phone call back to the cd-shop, they reordered me another copy, which arrived and had the correct cd inside the case.


----------



## -42- (Jun 18, 2012)

I would read a book titled _Chronicles of the Juice Man._


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 18, 2012)

Asrial said:


> *Type O negative - Bloody kisses*
> Blind purchase, having heard that they should be amazing, hearing it was a great album, and finding it for a couple of bucks in the nearby music store convinced me. 3 spins later ensured me it was a total disaster.





























































for me it's probably something like a slipknot single when I was about 14 or 15


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 18, 2012)

actually I just remembered that I got hustled into buying some shitty rap CD by some guys on Venice Beach. That's the worst CD I ever bought


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 18, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> You will be destroyed.......



Fair enough. A good friend of mine and I go back and forth because honestly, I'm just not a fan of TBDM, but that's pretty much his favorite band. I only like one song from them and strangely enough, it has some pretty cookie cutter - type metalcore pedal riffs, but in a way that's pleasing to my ear. That song would be Closed Casket Requiem. I kinda dig their cover of Paint It Black too, but that would be more because I like that song and think a metal version of it would be pretty awesome.


----------



## DLG (Jun 18, 2012)

forgot about this gem.


----------



## liamh (Jun 18, 2012)

I own a Dragonforce cd


----------



## DLG (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## wespaul (Jun 18, 2012)

I have such a vivid memory of my worst purchase. I was in high school in the mid 90s, and my friend had just turned me on to Iron Maiden. The first album I heard was Number of the Beast. I was so into it, I had to rush right out and buy the CD ($15). Soon after, I was in his car and I heard "The Trooper" --holy shit, I was floored how awesome that was. He told me it was off of the "Peace of Mind" album. I ran right out to throw down another $15 to get that album. One day I was watching MTV (they still played videos back then), and I saw the video for "Wasted Years," and saw it was on the "Somewhere in Time" album. I went to the store to buy that CD, and struck up a conversation with one of the sales guys, and he told me I would love "Powerslave," so I went ahead and threw down $30 for both albums.

I'm at home, surrounded by Iron Maiden. That's _all_ that I'm playing. I decide to hit up the store to see what else they have. I see "Fear of the Dark" and "Seventh Son of a Seventh Son," and decide to buy them blindly. Another $30 down, I take my CDs home and play the fuck out of them. I can't believe music sounds this cool.

I've been up at the music store and seen how many albums they have. I'm a poor high school kid, so spending all this money is really hurting my wallet. They have 4 or 5 albums that I don't have. I _have_ to have them. I see "The X-Factor" there, and I want to hear it so badly, but I don't have the cash. I'm so hyped on Maiden at the time that I scan my CD collection to see what I can trade in. 

I really don't want to give anything up, but I just have to get another Maiden fix. I take in Metallica's "Master of Puppets," and Slayer's "Seasons in the Abyss," and "Reign in Blood" to get enough trade credit to get "The X-Factor." Hoo-boy, I was not ready for the turd that violently spun in my CD player. I was so angry. My friend, of course, gave me the great "you should've said something to me before you left" advice. Not only was I stuck with this turd, but I was out three badass albums that went toward it's purchase. The sales clerk must've laughed his ass off when he saw me come through with that album.

Needless to say when "Virtual XI" was released, I gave the promo poster the middle finger. I still don't think I've fully recovered from that awful album.


----------



## DLG (Jun 18, 2012)

^awesomely tragic story


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Jun 18, 2012)

This:






and this:


----------



## anomynous (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Sikthness (Jun 18, 2012)

^ come on, worst cd? really? if masstaden is the worst cd you've ever purchased, youre doin pretty good. Before it was easy to preview music on the internet, a lot of us were condemned to play the game of "Cool cover art roulette", and ended up w/ awful death metal cds.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 18, 2012)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> This:


I love the title song from it.


----------



## toothbrush (Jun 18, 2012)

I own "Mosaic" by Wang Chung. Probably not the best cd purchase I ever made.


----------



## decypher (Jun 18, 2012)

Around 1990 I thought it would be cool to own pretty much any shred metal album, this one changed my mind about that.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 18, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Fair enough. A good friend of mine and I go back and forth because honestly, I'm just not a fan of TBDM, but that's pretty much his favorite band. I only like one song from them and strangely enough, it has some pretty cookie cutter - type metalcore pedal riffs, but in a way that's pleasing to my ear. That song would be Closed Casket Requiem. I kinda dig their cover of Paint It Black too, but that would be more because I like that song and think a metal version of it would be pretty awesome.



Miasma is one of my top five favorite albums, and I don't really see the metalcore-ness in it. It's basically an american melodeath album. I think all of the cookie cutter metalcore bands ruined that sound completely so everybody gets the two genres confused....yet another reason to hate genres. 

:EDIT: What's wrong with The Chronicles of the Juiceman? I love old 3 6 mafia and Jiucy J has some of the best verses on their old albums. Also, his beats are so hard.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2012)

jon66 said:


> *juiceman*


I haven't  so hard in so long.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds nothing like his other material.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 19, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> The first chickenfoot cd was extremely boring imo and I reallly don't like Sammy Hagar(only in for Satch)



This exactly. The music didn't do anything for me. They packaged it pretty, though.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 19, 2012)

Black43 said:


> What do you mean by "Avenged Sevenfold is a let down"?
> Personally I love the band
> 
> The worst I've ever heard is Follow The Leader by Korn.
> psuedo-nu metal gay shit. No song on that album is good.



When you're done being a 16 year old who uses gay as a slur, maybe you'll understand.
Anyway, for me? Dragonforce. That one with the song that has the lyric "SO FAR AWAAAAAY" on it.


----------



## 77smk77 (Jun 19, 2012)

Black43 said:


> What do you mean by "Avenged Sevenfold is a let down"?
> Personally I love the band
> 
> The worst I've ever heard is Follow The Leader by Korn.
> psuedo-nu metal gay shit. No song on that album is good.



I like a7x... I just think that Nightmare album wasn't their best work. I grew up listening to their first two albums so I guess I grow less fond of them the more they move away from that. City Of Evil was pretty amazing though...


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 19, 2012)

Bizarrely enough, I think the worst *CD* I ever bought wasn't even that bad. It'd have to be Static X "Shadow Zone" and I like that album. But I haven't bought shit CDs. 

Now if we want to include cassette tape and digital downloads, ohhhh boy! Things get a bit more... crap at that point.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 19, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Anyway, for me? Dragonforce. That one with the song that has the lyric "SO FAR AWAAAAAY" on it.



AH, right through the heart of my inner fanboy!

I've never bought an album that was really bad, so here are by biggest disappointments.

"Metallica-Death Magnetic" I was coming off of Ride the Lightning and my hopes were high.

"Scar Symmetry-Iconoclast" I wanted more Holographic Universe and it failed to deliver.


----------



## Thep (Jun 19, 2012)

Obsidian Conspiracy by Nevermore

Surprised nobody mentioned it yet.


----------



## DLG (Jun 19, 2012)

Thep said:


> Obsidian Conspiracy by Nevermore
> 
> Surprised nobody mentioned it yet.



thankfully the internet enabled me to hear it first


----------



## M3talh3ad (Jun 19, 2012)

Acrss the sun-before the night takes us. There is one badass song on it maybe 2, but the rest blows imo.
Woods of ypres-woods 5. Maybe i dont understand it but it was not what i expected
Throwdown-deathless. First 3 somgs are good. The rest majorly disappointing and they seem to all have the same structure
Five figer death punch-american capitalist and war is the answer. Way of the fist was awesome but these 2, have too much radio shit on them its sickening


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2012)

The recent Psychostick CD was pretty disappointing, IMO. The lyrics weren't as funny and the music wasn't as good as the previous album. Gave it to my friend who's a die-hard Psychostick fan. 

Also going to throw in Cult of Static. While I usually don't care about production, it was REALLY weak on that album. Their previous albums sounded like a wall of sound while this one was just a... well... piece of paper. And I don't know what happened, but his tone was thinner than Paris Hilton. Seriously, ditch the MG's and go back to the Valvestates (I say this because I heard his tone on his recent solo CD, and it was even WORSE ) I honestly thought I was listening to a demo because of the thin production. And musically, wasn't memorable at all. Gave this to the same friend. 

While I didn't buy them, my dad bought Ozzy's Black Rain and Scream. I just have to say I'm glad that wasn't my cash being wasted.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 19, 2012)

I know I might get some flak for this, but Periphery's debut was a poor purchase on behalf. It's not so much that it was a bad album or anything; It's more so that I bought it because of the hype surrounding it. It had mad hype.

Needless to say, I'm still not a fan of theirs.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 20, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I know I might get some flak for this, but Periphery's debut was a poor purchase on behalf. It's not so much that it was a bad album or anything; It's more so that I bought it because of the hype surrounding it. It had mad hype.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm still not a fan of theirs.



I think that album has a halved amount of listeners. Those are the people who either just don't like it and are disappointed, and the people that love it unconditionally.


----------



## DLG (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not a periphery fan or a villdjarta fan by any stretch, but if those are the worst CDs you have bought, you're doing really good for yourself. 

maybe you are all younger and haven't played the - bargain bin guess and grab, cover looks cool, looks like it might be a metal band - game.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 20, 2012)

DLG said:


> I'm not a periphery fan or a villdjarta fan by any stretch, but if those are the worst CDs you have bought, you're doing really good for yourself.
> 
> maybe you are all younger and haven't played the - bargain bin guess and grab, cover looks cool, looks like it might be a metal band - game.


I didn't say it was the worst CD I bought. I just said it was a poor purchase considering I bought it because of it's popularity, and not because I connected with the music or anything. I felt like I bought just for the sake of saying "hey I got the new Periphery am I cool yet?".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, forgot about one...
The Arkaea debut CD. The instruments were solid, but the vocals SUCKED. SO. MUCH. Really ruined the CD for me.




The EMGtv video is MUCH more enjoyable.


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 20, 2012)

jon66 said:


> Juiceman



You are one sick bastard! As I read that I burst out laughing and had the most humiliating experience in the office ever, also now everyone knows I was wasting time at the end of the day and I had to explain what was so funny...

But big +1, I don't usually burst out laughing when reading stuff online.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, they didn't play Dick Suckin' Hoez when I saw them last in concert.

I think Vortex wrote that one so yeah.....


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 20, 2012)

When Anselmo brought ou the first Down record I went to check it out and bought Downer by mistake.... :fpalm:

Disappoint.


----------



## dooredge (Jun 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, forgot about one...
> The Arkaea debut CD. The instruments were solid, but the vocals SUCKED. SO. MUCH. Really ruined the CD for me.





One the money w/ this ^! Arekea was a bad idea that should have never happened.



This album sucked total butt. 









I recently purchased this as well - while the music is pretty cool, the singer needs to go take a nap.


----------



## DLG (Jun 20, 2012)

Dualism was my favorite album of last year


----------



## dooredge (Jun 20, 2012)

DLG said:


> Dualism was my favorite album of last year


 
Yeah, I just don't like his approach. Sorry.


----------



## dooredge (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought Threat Signal's first album "Under Reprisal" was pretty good. The 2nd album made me forget the 1st and I haven't listened to them since.


----------



## kerska (Jun 20, 2012)

A couple years ago I had a friend tell me I should check out this metal band he liked called Oceano. My stupid ass went to the store and bought a CD from the band Oceana. 

I wonder how many people made that same mistake and how pissed both bands were when they found out there was a band with the same name just different last letter. The Oceana CD was pretty fucking awful. The Oceano CD really wasn't much better.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine would have to be some random Matchbook Romance cd I got when I was like 14. I ordered it and the second Coheed album, and then I just hid it because it was so bland and bad.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As someone who was raised on Meteora and Hybrid Theory, yeah...



Same here. I regretted buying it after my first listen through.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 20, 2012)

Like lots of kids by then, I bought in order "the final countdown" then "Wings of tomorrow" which is pretty much my first real metal album. I then bought "7 doors hotel" which was their debut and oh god, Joey sure learned to sing....after that recording. Awful.


----------



## wespaul (Jun 20, 2012)

I liked Threat Signal's "Vigilance." I thought it had some cool riffs. "Through My Eyes," "Beginning of the End," "United We Stand," and "Beyond Recognition" were solid songs that I enjoyed (basically, tracks 2 through 5).

I couldn't connect with their new album, though. There's just no memorable riffs. Every song just sort of had a "chugga-chugga" riff that seemed kind of bland. I liked them better with 6 string guitars.

Arkea is something on paper, for me, that should've also been amazing. I found myself laughing at many of the songs, though. I was pretty disappointed in that, because the weeks leading up to that album's release, I was so hyped, being a huge FF and TS fan.


----------



## CannibalKiller (Jun 20, 2012)

77smk77 said:


> The latest efforts by Avenged Sevenfold and Escape The Fate are a bit of a let down.
> 
> I know a few people will be thinking "Were any of their albums good?"



surely you must be a -core kid. Nightmare is easily A7x's best album, and tbh Escape the Fate blows.


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who hates this album? I can't be. I bought this because everybody said it was the shit. And boy oh boy, was it ever.


----------



## dooredge (Jun 20, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> Am I the only one who hates this album? I can't be. I bought this because everybody said it was the shit. And boy oh boy, was it ever.


 

I don't hate the album, but it was definitely the beginning of the end for a once great band.


----------



## Ambit (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd have to say the worst physical CD that I have purchased was Death Magnetic


----------



## Black43 (Jun 20, 2012)

Black43 said:


> What do you mean by "Avenged Sevenfold is a let down"?
> Personally I love the band
> 
> The worst I've ever heard is Follow The Leader by Korn.
> psuedo-nu metal gay shit. No song on that album is good.


 
Ok then, I apologize for using the wrong words at the wrong time. I don't mind Korn, just hate the album.


----------



## sivart (Jun 20, 2012)

St. Anger = Biggest letdown in the history of the the world.


----------



## broj15 (Jun 20, 2012)

perhaps this wasn't the worst album I ever bought, but it was the biggest dissapointment (almost forgot, flame suit on):






Honestly I feel like they have gotten a little less amazing with each release.


----------



## grey dog (Jun 21, 2012)

limp bizkit - gold cobra
metallica - st anger
madonna - the imaculate collection


----------



## morrowcosom (Jun 22, 2012)

Worst- 
Eighteen Visions- Eighteen Visions: Just fucking horrible, mopey radio hard rock.
Close second- 
The Dillinger Escape Plan- Option Paralysis

Most Boring- 
Amon Amarth- With Oden on Our Side: They work good hearing a song every now and then, but a whole CD of them just bored the hell out of me. 

Biggest Letdown- 
Down- Down II: After the awesome riffs, great vocals, and the sludgy vibe of NOLA, Down decided to release a bluesy, hard rock record with a heavily drugged up, shitty vocalist.


----------



## fps (Jun 22, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> surely you must be a -core kid. Nightmare is easily A7x's best album, and tbh Escape the Fate blows.



I only heard Avenged Sevenfold for the first time three weeks ago through my drummer. Listening through their albums, it's pretty obvious Nightmare is watered down commercial stuff compared with the delirious madness of the previous two discs. 

Worst I've bought probably Taproot- Gift, which had no redeeming features for me, or Divine Aeternum which I picked up in a bargain bucket in Hungary.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

Goro923 said:


> Am I the only one who hates this album? I can't be. I bought this because everybody said it was the shit. And boy oh boy, was it ever.



I'd have to agree with you. That album is pretty overrated, IMO. 

*Flameshield on* I'm glad that they got the new singer and went more towards the heavier stuff again.  All they need is a damn rhythm guitarist.


----------



## ramses (Jun 22, 2012)

*Vertú*

Richie Kotzen + jazz-rock fusion heavyweights ... I was expecting it to be an amazing production when it came out; but, I was barely able to finish listening to it once. I tried to give it to another musician friend, as a gift, but he told me that he had already bought it and then given it away.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 22, 2012)

I like that Sepultura album, but the previous one was a bit more raw.

They went from sounding like early Morbid Angel, to sounding like Slayer, and then Korn.

I bet they have lots of fans that are like, wtf, play thrash again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> I bet they have lots of fans that are like, wtf, play thrash again.



You mean something like this?


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean something like this?




Close, but a little more like this:





It sounds pretty old school, because it is haha.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 22, 2012)

Korn - See You on the Other Side.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

I know, I was trying to imply that they were trying to get a bit heavier with their newer stuff.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know, I was trying to imply that they were trying to get a bit heavier with their newer stuff.



It has some thrashy parts, it just seems to gentle.

I kinda wish they would go back to the roots thing, and do a more melodic heavy thing but in the vein of jent or heavy guitars.

Oh well, the band isn't the same anymore obviously.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 22, 2012)

I didn't actually buy this, but my friend burned it for me because it was the greatest band in the world, and I didn't have internet or anything to know about them


----------



## DLG (Jun 22, 2012)

had a girlfriend buy me Bon Jovi - Crush because I sang "It's My Life" whenever it came on the radio. I guess the moral of the story is not to listen to the radio with your girlfriend.


----------



## Hankey (Jun 22, 2012)

I once bought a Mariah Carey CD 

I was young and ignorant back then...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 22, 2012)

There are very few things that have a definitive answer. This is one of them. I don't have to go through the thread because the one true answer is..









Search your feelings. You know it to be true.


----------



## fps (Jun 22, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> There are very few things that have a definitive answer. This is one of them. I don't have to go through the thread because the one true answer is..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just can't bring myself to hate it that much, there's too much out there I have no strong feelings about whatsoever, and that's even worse!! Hence my choice of Taproot.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 22, 2012)

If I told you, I'd have to find and brutally murder everyone on the forum, purely to contain my epic embarassment and shame.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2012)

thedonal said:


> If I told you, I'd have to find and brutally murder everyone on the forum, purely to contain my epic embarassment and shame.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 22, 2012)

thedonal said:


> If I told you, I'd have to find and brutally murder everyone on the forum, purely to contain my epic embarassment and shame.



it's ok, brah. This is a safe place.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 22, 2012)

Hankey said:


> I once bought a Mariah Carey CD
> 
> I was young and ignorant back then...



The Christmas CD was the SHIT.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 22, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> it's ok, brah. This is a safe place.



As soon as he tells us, let's all whisper behind his back every time he posts 










And I bet it's *NSYNC or Backstreet Boys.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Jun 22, 2012)

The latest two Æ (Arch Enemy) cds were pretty horrid imo. Especially the most recent one, it has like 18 songs on it and it took me four sessions to finish it because it was all so very boring. Doomsday Machine and everything before that was pretty awesome, but the newer stuff is just.. not for me. That, and the latest CoB cds. I just stop buying those after hearing a few tracks on YouTube..
Oh, and I'm not very keen on the new Cryptopsy stuff. None so Vile was bloody amazing but well, the newer stuff is just another genre.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 22, 2012)

DLG said:


> had a girlfriend buy me Bon Jovi - Crush because I sang "It's My Life" whenever it came on the radio. I guess the moral of the story is not to listen to the radio with your girlfriend.



It's now or never, 'cuz I ain't gonna live forever!!!




























I had to musically annotate that song for my college english class, I'm pretty sure Bon Jovi did not purposely put allusions of how he has always passed up a good opportunity to make something better of himself and that he must sieze the day, but ya know, whatever gets you an A right?

Back on topic, worst album(least favorite) I have ever bought was Dance Gavin Dance's self-titled album. Some decent songs off of that album, but then mostly mehh.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 22, 2012)

mattofvengeance said:


> it's ok, brah. This is a safe place.


 
It's just the terrible shame of it!



SenorDingDong said:


> As soon as he tells us, let's all whisper behind his back every time he posts
> .
> .
> more dots
> ...


 
Give me _some _credit! 

All I will say is that working in a major record shop chain does tend to desensitise one to some things. Not to say it was a bad album per se (I've heard worse), it's more the artist.

At least it wasn't Mariah Carey or Simply Red or Celine Dion! Though, working at the shop left it's scars- particularly 3 days of Mariah's album Music Box. I'm literally shuddering as I type..


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 22, 2012)

Meshuggah's Koloss. I haven't actually bought a physical disk in a long time but when it came down to me listening to the new CD and listening to the radio, I chose the radio. It just makes me angry to listen to it and not in a good way at all.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 22, 2012)

ChronicConsumer said:


> The latest two Æ (Arch Enemy) cds were pretty horrid imo. Especially the most recent one, it has like 18 songs on it and it took me four sessions to finish it because it was all so very boring. Doomsday Machine and everything before that was pretty awesome, but the newer stuff is just.. not for me. That, and the latest CoB cds. I just stop buying those after hearing a few tracks on YouTube..
> Oh, and I'm not very keen on the new Cryptopsy stuff. None so Vile was bloody amazing but well, the newer stuff is just another genre.



Yeah, I haven't listened to any of those bands releases since then as well, especially Bodom. I can't bring myself to listen to their newest record ever since some stuff was posted here awhile back. Their covers are still fucking awesome though.


----------



## Djent (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a little phase...


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd never heard of Three Days Grace and a friend told me they were good. Last time I ever listened to his advice.

Worst CD I've ever been given... a relative gave me some Creed albums for Christmas once


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey that christina aguilera album that someone posted is actually pretty good. At least she can sing.


----------



## Harry (Jun 22, 2012)

BornToLooze said:


> I didn't actually buy this, but my friend burned it for me because it was the greatest band in the world, and I didn't have internet or anything to know about them



On the positive side, that's a amazing album as a production reference, if you can learn how to block out the actual music of it


----------



## NeoTheMaggot (Jun 22, 2012)

the drum right away in the first song of that^ album always makes my jaw drop.


----------



## Krullnar (Jun 23, 2012)

The Verve "Urban Hymns"

I threw it out of the window of my car on the drive home from the record store. That was the beginning of the end of my shoegaze/dreampop/britpop phase. It overstayed it's welcome anyways, just about every one of those bands went to shit around that time.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 23, 2012)

Krullnar said:


> The Verve "Urban Hymns"
> 
> I threw it out of the window of my car on the drive home from the record store. That was the beginning of the end of my shoegaze/dreampop/britpop phase. It overstayed it's welcome anyways, just about every one of those bands went to shit around that time.



I actually think that's a good record... eh well


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 23, 2012)

Def Leppard - Slang

and a bunch of other stuff released in the 90s by bands who had released great stuff in the 70s/80s - it was a sad time.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 23, 2012)

Krullnar said:


> The Verve "Urban Hymns"
> 
> I threw it out of the window of my car on the drive home from the record store. That was the beginning of the end of my shoegaze/dreampop/britpop phase. It overstayed it's welcome anyways, just about every one of those bands went to shit around that time.





GRUNTKOR said:


> I actually think that's a good record... eh well



I like it too, but it's patchy and can't touch A Northern Soul (very little can). There are a few really amazing songs on there too (Weeping Willow and This Time spring to mind).

Thinking about it, mine is probably Richard Ashcroft and the United Colours of Sound.

Fucking awful songs (just rehashes of his life/soul/music/soul/life/soul etc mantra) and it sounds dreadful. really dreadful. Think there's about 1, maybe 2 songs that bear repeat listens. Huge disappointment from a spent creative force.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 23, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Def Leppard - Slang
> 
> and a bunch of other stuff released in the 90s by bands who had released great stuff in the 70s/80s - it was a sad time.



Anything Def Leppard released after 1984 is... well...

Yeah, lets not talk about it..


----------



## schecter4life (Jun 23, 2012)

i bought a grateful dead cd based on the badass cover art expecting it to be some kind of metal......BOY was i wrong...the first song on the cd i heard was "Truckin" wasn't pleased at all


----------



## Rational Gaze (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm always surprised to see when people consider Linkin Park as a band that "sold out". The aim of their sound was always to be accessible and marketable. They didn't suddenly change their sound. They just added more "crap" to it. Still the same old formula with the same old song ideas. Minutes to Midnight was shit because it was an awful record. But it still sounded very much similar to their earlier material. 10,000 Suns wasn't terrible, and I actually enjoy some of the music very much.

As for my shitty records:

-I had a phase during my numetal phase where I needed to buy any and all numetal records. The worst were probably Stereomud's debut, SOIL, Factory 81, and Mudvayne's "Lost and Found". Chad Grey sounds like a baby crying that's being forced to eat gravel.

-I actually spent money on My Beautiful Twisted Fantasy by Kanye West. What a bunch of shit.

-Meshuggah's "True Human Design". I've purchased all their albums. I'll never buy something their label poops out for shits and giggles.

-I also had a soundtrack phase. The worst ones I've bought were X-Files Movie, 1998's Godzilla, Street Fighter. I was kind of a tool.


----------



## fps (Jun 23, 2012)

Rational Gaze said:


> I'm always surprised to see when people consider Linkin Park as a band that "sold out". The aim of their sound was always to be accessible and marketable. They didn't suddenly change their sound. They just added more "crap" to it. Still the same old formula with the same old song ideas. Minutes to Midnight was shit because it was an awful record. But it still sounded very much similar to their earlier material. 10,000 Suns wasn't terrible, and I actually enjoy some of the music very much.



Linkin Park were always a watered down Limp Bizkit, pretty much, replacing hilarious lyrics with boring ones about how hard it is to be angry at, well, probably your parents, or that girl who doesn't like you because you're a creepy loner. Never a proper band with integrity in my book, just watered down simple songwriting.


----------



## TheBotquax (Jun 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure if it was because of the production, but they sounded very thin and muddy.



The production on this album ruined it for me, there are some great songs but whoever mixed/mastered this album should really read up on some compression/limiting tips before they crush the mix for maximum volume!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh god....so many.

I think the number one disappointment CD was The Mars Volta's Octahedron

Number one "Why in the hell did I buy this" CD is some Australian band called Halo, signed to Relapse. The description was along the lines of "the heaviest stuff you've ever heard." It's some weird, hyper-distorted sludge doom industrial noise metal. Found it on Youtube:


----------



## pushpull7 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm SO OLD!

Worst I ever bought, this has to be high on the list







two that I've heard in recent years that are just terrible.






just why.......why???

and


----------



## RevelGTR (Jun 25, 2012)

Compared to chaos AD I too was very dissapointed in roots.


----------



## thatguy87 (Jun 25, 2012)

AAL- Weightless.

As soon as it started I was like "WTF is this? Did they put the wrong cd in the case?"

Nope. Just completely different. didn't care for it.


----------



## Fiction (Jun 27, 2012)

guambomb832 said:


> I had to musically annotate that song for my college english class



I did a viva voce for music in year 10 I think it was.

So my dumb ass self analyzed 'It's my life' as well.

Got 20/20, Damn I'm Good.


----------



## maxrossell (Jun 27, 2012)

The Spawn movie soundtrack.

It's like, maybe 5% of metallers like dance music. Maybe 5% of dance music fans like metal. The remaining percentages for each genre HATE the other genre with a vibrant passion. Let's make a CD of metal/dance collaborations. It's embarrassingly bad. Almost as bad as the movie.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 27, 2012)

Let us return with more controversial stuff!





*Chimairas' self-titled*
This was probably the most bland metal CD I've heard to date. God...





*KoRns' Life is peachy*
As much as I adore KoRn, LiP is for me their weakest release within Heads' period. It's atmospheric, but it's way less memorable and avant-garde in comparison to the releases before and after. I don't regret the purchase, but it's my least played KoRn CD, surpassing Untitled.

*A good chunk of Amon Amarths' discography*
Again, there's tons of their material that I love, Twilight of the Thundergod is a stellar album, Fate of Norns too, and some songs scattered around their albums (not counting in Surtur, haven't heard it). Though, in a lot of their songs I can spot inconsistent/rushed tempoes, both with guitars and with drums, plus some of the mixes seems dodgy to my ear, which IMO is a warning signal. Though I do not own most of their CDs per se (heard some at a relatives home, loaned the discography for a week from him), I know that I won't touch most of their CDs unless they re-record them, which is unlikely. FoN and TotTG is still solid though.


----------



## fassaction (Jun 28, 2012)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> This:
> 
> 
> and this:



I must be the only person on the planet that enjoyed this album....I thought a lot of the tracks were pretty good. Its not my favorite album, but I listen to every now and then.


----------



## fassaction (Jun 28, 2012)

Harry said:


> On the positive side, that's a amazing album as a production reference, if you can learn how to block out the actual music of it



I often wonder if people would hate on Nickelback so much.....if it wasnt Nickelback, and just some other band playing their music.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 28, 2012)

fassaction said:


> I must be the only person on the planet that enjoyed this album....I thought a lot of the tracks were pretty good. Its not my favorite album, but I listen to every now and then.



I love Chinese Democracy. Loads of great songs on it. It's a touch over produced, but I like the sound of it.

It's had a lot of rotation recently. "Better" is the standout song for me.

And at least Axl's voice sounds good on this. It was nasal as fuck on Use Your Illusion. Probably mic choice and eq that did it.


----------



## lurgar (Jun 28, 2012)

fassaction said:


> I must be the only person on the planet that enjoyed this album....I thought a lot of the tracks were pretty good. Its not my favorite album, but I listen to every now and then.



It's weird because I bought it as a joke because it was $2 at Best Buy a little while back, but I ended up enjoying the album. It wasn't the best thing I've ever heard, but it was good and I think kinda got an unfair treatment before it even came out.


----------



## zero_end (Jun 30, 2012)

​ 

Everyone's keep talking about Queensryche's debacle and how "Dedicated to Chaos" is their worst album (that eventually led to Geoff Tate's demise, long overdue and rightfully so)

However, Q2K its a crappy album, with crappy songwritting, crappy production, crappy mixing & mastering etc...

Right up there with "St. Anger" IMO


----------



## zero_end (Jun 30, 2012)

thedonal said:


> I love Chinese Democracy. Loads of great songs on it. It's a touch over produced, but I like the sound of it.
> 
> It's had a lot of rotation recently. "Better" is the standout song for me.
> 
> And at least Axl's voice sounds good on this. It was nasal as fuck on Use Your Illusion. Probably mic choice and eq that did it.




The weak point of this album is not that it is overproduced, but it has too many ballads and not enough ballsy songs


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 1, 2012)

zero_end said:


> The weak point of this album is not that it is overproduced, but it has too many ballads and not enough ballsy songs



I don't think that's a weak point tbh, it's not the greatest thing in the world but it doesn't break the CD for me. I actually liked the CD a lot when it came out, it got a lot of hate from all the hype and Axl having his reputation.

There Was a Time is absolutely amazing, I love that song.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I don´t really regret it, as I´m a buckethead collector, but this is pretty horrible.


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 1, 2012)

The Word Alive - Deciever

Their EP was pretty good IMO. But Deciever was the same song 10 times.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2012)

zero_end said:


> Everyone's keep talking about Queensryche's debacle and how "Dedicated to Chaos" is their worst album (that eventually led to Geoff Tate's demise, long overdue and rightfully so)
> 
> However, Q2K its a crappy album, with crappy songwritting, crappy production, crappy mixing & mastering etc...
> 
> Right up there with "St. Anger" IMO



Everything Geoff Taint wrote as the primary songwriter was equally shit, IMO. 

I did like the opening number from Tribe, though. Shows that DeGarmo, Wilton, and Tate need to be TOGETHER to write good music.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 1, 2012)

TankJon666 said:


> Meshuggah - Anything after Catch 33 ...Obzen is dull as dish water and I didn't bother buying Koloss after hearing a couple of tracks on youtube.



Actually, the only physical CD I have bought in about a year was Koloss on the basis of what people on ss.org said. 

In all honesty, it was a complete waste of 16 dollars (yes, I support local music stores, like an irrationally non-self-interested consumer). Bad album. Very dull.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 1, 2012)

Asrial said:


> Dang jesus I do not understand the hate for Slayers WPB, I really like that album.
> 
> Okay, top 3:
> 
> ...



I thought WPB was a bit weak. I thought that, by contrast, Christ Illusion was pretty decent. It certainly had some killer songs, even if the thing viewed in the whole wasn't a perfect example.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 1, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> Ra: From One - utter garbage picked up during a period where I would grab random low-priced CDs from new bands. Listened once and have never tried it since



Hilariously, I was actually thinking of this as I bought it also when I was about 13. I think I was just so damned happy to see anything out of the ordinary in the music store that I picked it up without listening. 

Odd music store. Was owned by either the cigarette maker Salem or by a subsidiary, and heavily advertised smoking in its stores.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 1, 2012)

lurgar said:


> I remember.



Bizarrely, that song (Teenage Dirtbag, what else?) is actually in extremely wide-play at student nightclubs in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 1, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


>


why


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

Damageplan
What utter dogshit.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jul 1, 2012)

fassaction said:


> I often wonder if people would hate on Nickelback so much.....if it wasnt Nickelback, and just some other band playing their music.



-shrug- I hate all the other countless bands on the radio that sound like Nickelback just as much as NB themselves...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 1, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> -shrug- I hate all the other countless bands on the radio that sound like Nickelback just as much as NB themselves...



This. The only so-called "generic" band I like is Chevelle.


----------



## Skitzoification (Jul 2, 2012)

Warbringer-Worlds Torn Asunder

First time in a while I've felt let down as far as buying a Crappy record. 


at least I didn't buy Illud Divinum Insanus Instead.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 2, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> why



I had a phase


----------



## GATA4 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bringing Down Broadway - It's All Gone South

The Goodnight Horizon - Test Your Heart

Outrun The Gun - Rooms



...I went through this phase when I was younger where if the group had a cool look or the song names sounded cool then I got the album. Talk about superficial/trying to fit in


----------

